# Herbert K; Venteo Headset ok?



## OhioTi (Nov 4, 2006)

I've read pros and cons about the headsets used on bikes like the Veneto and wondered if there is any real reason for concern? Should I possibly look for a new set of bearing cups and a spare headset for the future? Love the bike and want to keep her for a long time. Thanks in advance.....


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

OhioTi said:


> I've read pros and cons about the headsets used on bikes like the Veneto and wondered if there is any real reason for concern? Should I possibly look for a new set of bearing cups and a spare headset for the future? Love the bike and want to keep her for a long time. Thanks in advance.....


The headset should cause you no issue really and these cane creek headsets are readily available. We switched back to standard headsets because more people asked for it. Kind of like "new Coke" versus "regular Coke", it is only a question of taste, not quality.


Herbert
Litespeed

www.litespeed.com


----------



## OhioTi (Nov 4, 2006)

HerbertK said:


> The headset should cause you no issue really and these cane creek headsets are readily available. We switched back to standard headsets because more people asked for it. Kind of like "new Coke" versus "regular Coke", it is only a question of taste, not quality.
> 
> 
> Herbert
> ...


Thanks for the response, I needed to hear that.


----------

